# Service ground



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

chevycamguy98 said:


> I over heard the inspector saying he wants to bond in the tapcan instead of the disconnect. I notice my leadman set a ground bar outside the tapcan. We have building steel and ufer going to tapcan. Would I be correct to say he's going to land the building steel and ufer to the neutral and have a jumper pop out the side of the tapcan and hit that ground bar for future services?
> 
> My lead man doesn't like a lot of questions. Thanks in advance just curious.


That external ground bar is probably for an intersystem bonding termination point. So the phone and cable guys quit wrapping their little green wire around meter base cover screws.


----------

